# When getting braids or senegalese twists...



## Adaj (May 13, 2009)

...aren't they a little damaging?  After your hair is braided up, the stylist goes through each braid with scissors and cuts off the excess hair.  Aren't your stray hairs being cut too?  Also, when they go through with the lighter, isn't your hair being damaged?

I've gotten senegalese twists before, but after becoming a member of this forum, I have been enlightened about alot of things.  So, I was wondering about getting the twists again...


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 13, 2009)

*BUMPiNG GiRL!*


----------



## Skiggle (May 13, 2009)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> ...aren't they a little damaging?  After your hair is braided up, the stylist goes through each braid with scissors and cuts off the excess hair.  *Aren't your stray hairs being cut too?  Also, when they go through with the lighter, isn't your hair being damaged?*
> 
> I've gotten senegalese twists before, but after becoming a member of this forum, I have been enlightened about alot of things.  So, I was wondering about getting the twists again...



Actually, no.
I never do twists/braids
the same length as my hair.
*Its much safer if you
have the braids/twists longer
than your real hair!*

Most people have the mentality
that just because your hair 
is in braids/twits you
have the right to be lazy.
WRONG!
Its still hair that
you have to take care of.
I Co-was twice a week,
deep condition every week,
oil/moisturize my hair 3x a week,
while in braids.
*If people don't keep up with a regular
regimen with braids/twists then there
will be LOTS of damage and breaking
when its time to take it out*

One more thing,
braids/twits can be damaging
to the hairline, if not properly
taken care of. Make sure the braids
are not tight and keep the hairline
moisturize!

IMO it really isn't bad
if you learn how to properly
take care of it! *  I have had
every braids/twists imaginable except Micros*
Hoped I helped!


----------



## Moniquenuss (May 13, 2009)

I dont let them go through with the lighter because I think that is damaging but Last time I got twist she didnt need to go through with the scissors. My mother told me when they did that they were getting your split ends. I dont know how true that is but it makes sense


----------



## natural2008 (May 13, 2009)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> ...aren't they a little damaging? After your hair is braided up, the stylist goes through each braid with scissors and cuts off the excess hair. Aren't your stray hairs being cut too? Also, when they go through with the lighter, isn't your hair being damaged?
> 
> I've gotten senegalese twists before, but after becoming a member of this forum, I have been enlightened about alot of things. So, I was wondering about getting the twists again...


 
No braids or twist are not damaging.  It depends who is putting them in your head.  I haev been in braids on and off and have all of my edges.  your edges tend to fall out when the braider puts too much hair on the strand that she is braiding which is a sign that she is not a good braider.  when the stylist goes through with the scissors they are not well should not be cutting your hair. The hair that is cut should only be the fake hair that they bend when braiding.  I cannot answer about the lighter becasue I have never had a person run a lighter through my head. Just make sure you have a good braider and you should be okay.  I love my hair braider and have known her for over 15 years.  People are often shocked that I have me edges still.  I dont know why they are shocked, i'm not.


----------



## Adaj (May 13, 2009)

when i wear my senegalese twists, i leave them in for a maximum of five weeks.  i oil my scalp every night and make sure i moisturize the twists itself, but i don't wash until i take them out.


----------



## Skiggle (May 13, 2009)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> when i wear my senegalese twists, i leave them in for a maximum of five weeks.  i oil my scalp every night and make sure i moisturize the twists itself, *but i don't wash until i take them out.*




I used to do this before,
but I noticed my hair
started to shed really bad
so I learned to co wash * from the ladies
of LHCF*, it keeps my new growth really soft
and keeps the lint from developing.

Did you experience any breakage?


----------



## Desarae (May 13, 2009)

I don't let them clean mine up. The hairs will lay down by themselves.If there are too many pieces sticking out of the braid then they are probably not an experienced braider.


----------



## natural2008 (May 13, 2009)

DesiRae said:


> I don't let them clean mine up. The hairs will lay down by themselves.If there are too many pieces sticking out of the braid then they are probably not an experienced braider.


 
I am going to have to agree with you %110 about the hairs sticking up.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 13, 2009)

I never allow anyone to cut stray hairs.
If the braider is excellent, this won't occur anyway.


----------



## 757diva (May 13, 2009)

If the hairs are sticking up real or fake you can either

A) put some jam or gel on them and tie it down with a pony tail
B) if you are using kanekalon hair you can dip a towel in hot water and lay it flat over your head and it will lay the hairs down for you.

I have had the lighter thing done too and never had myself or anyone burn my hair (you can smell the difference).

When I was younger I never washed my braids and didn't know I had too.  My mom never told me too or my braider but now I make it a mission to wash my braids.  My scalp is more important than making my braid style last longer.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

I don't let them cut.


----------

